# Rap Eminem-lil wayne- others?



## BostonBudz (Jun 3, 2010)

Anyone know any good music by eminem or lil wayne, Note ive heard all of eminems songs from all of his albums, but he kills it in a lot of songs that he features in, and also there might be some of his underground shit that i havent heard. I just cant seem to get enough of his rhymes.


Post any other good songs by

50 cent
Jada
Kill- cam
Birdman
etc


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 3, 2010)

i dont listen to none of them but jada he got a new mixtape out 
http://www.datpiff.com/DJ_Drama_DJ_Green_Lantern_Jadakiss_The_Champ_Is.m117049.html


----------



## Promitius (Jun 3, 2010)

If you think Lil Wayne and Eminem are rap. You're already failing at the game.

2pac
eazy e
dr.dre
Shock G
Cypress Hill
Ice Kube


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 3, 2010)

Promitius said:


> If you think Lil Wayne and Eminem are rap. You're already failing at the game.
> 
> 2pac
> eazy e
> ...


exactly, lil wayne fuckin sucks, its popular for kids to like him, so they do. monkey see monkey do.


----------



## BostonBudz (Jun 3, 2010)

Promitius said:


> If you think Lil Wayne and Eminem are rap. You're already failing at the game.
> 
> 2pac
> eazy e
> ...


 
2pac- I know all pac songs
Eazy E- I know all good eazy songs, and lil eazy
Dr. Dre- Eminems producer, of course ive heard his shit.
Shock G- <<< no haha
Cypress hill- Sucks
Ice Kube? you mean cube. Hes a G gotta love him


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 3, 2010)

the only real rappers are the underground rappers, because they will never fall into the industry bullshit. I used to like eminem but he fell off too...


----------



## thizz13 (Jun 3, 2010)

Catch me- lil Wayne n Jody breeze siick


----------



## ganji11 (Jun 3, 2010)

All those people you named sucks..lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 4, 2010)

atmosphere & immortal technique


----------



## Promitius (Jun 4, 2010)

Next time you listen to mainstream Rap. Remember this vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeREN_rwnVA


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 4, 2010)

[youtube]Vu2vOm_pFgQ[/youtube]

[youtube]SlyMTyk0UV0[/youtube]


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Jun 4, 2010)

Mac Dre
lil wayne
Eminem
Dlo
Keek the sneak
Too short BIATCH
Messy Marv
The pack
Some 50 cent i guess lol
2pac
17 wit a thizz
San Quinn
Afroman
Big ROB
The federation
Traxamillion
And Andre Nickatina


Bass must SLAP!


----------



## thizz13 (Jun 4, 2010)

VansStoner1748 said:


> Mac Dre
> lil wayne
> Eminem
> Dlo
> ...


Go 18 dummy!!!!!


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Jun 4, 2010)

Immortal Technique
Diabolic
Beast 1333
Lowkey
Ill Bill
Just-1


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Jun 4, 2010)

thizz13 said:


> Go 18 dummy!!!!!


Yee!...........


----------



## ohhenry (Jun 10, 2010)

Promitius said:


> If you think Lil Wayne and Eminem are rap. You're already failing at the game.
> 
> 2pac
> eazy e
> ...


hahahah if you think Eminem isn't rap you're a joke. Dig up freestyles, Eminem kills every Dre beat like 10 times harder then Dre ever could, on styles, throw ups, rhythm, and just presence. Eminem is amazing


----------



## ohhenry (Jun 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;tD10kWdwxjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD10kWdwxjs[/video]


WATCH THIS ISH

seriously I wanna see any other rapper do that


----------



## kronic1989 (Jun 10, 2010)

Lil wayne aint shit.

Eminem is one of the most talented rappers out there.

Immortal technique
Jedi Mind Tricks
Papoose
Dr Dre
Ice Cube
Red and Meth
Easy E
Tupac
Big L
Pimp C
Lil flip
Slim Thug
Chamillionaire ( check the song dont go to sleep tupac young buck and cham)

In my eyes, these guys have some of the realest shit out there.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 10, 2010)

ohhenry said:


> hahahah if you think Eminem isn't rap you're a joke. Dig up freestyles, Eminem kills every Dre beat like 10 times harder then Dre ever could, on styles, throw ups, rhythm, and just presence. Eminem is amazing


 na if dre was still rapping he would body any one of them beats


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 11, 2010)

_Christopher Wallace_, _Felipe Coronel_ & _Marshall Mathers_ own alll!



[youtube]R8ZsZnpuofk[/youtube]

[youtube]cy2WgOg8Y28[/youtube]

[youtube]5SnRBXoNM7k[/youtube]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 11, 2010)

na the undergrounds where its at
[video=youtube;Ft2JJB4RC3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft2JJB4RC3g[/video]
[video=youtube;CMV3aBqQghE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMV3aBqQghE&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;s4ikKJZSftg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4ikKJZSftg[/video]


----------



## Schotzky (Jun 14, 2010)

lil waynes a pusssssyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## KushLoud (Jun 15, 2010)

looks like most of you are on the west side or up north. down here in the south we jam

Gucci Mane, Young Jeezy, Yo Gotti, Lil Boosie, 8Ball & MJG, Plies and shit like that.


----------



## KushLoud (Jun 15, 2010)

lil waynes old shit is tight tho!! HoT BoYs, Turk,Wayne,B.G, and Juvenile.


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 15, 2010)

hell yea, back in the day there wasnt nothin better then no limit and cash money. but eminem is the shit
[youtube]Nb3hjBEgprA[/youtube]


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol. oh dear some of the rappers mention here are so shit! 50 cent, Jada, Shock G, Lil Wayne etc I would highly recommend the goons from Uncle Howie's record label ie. NECRO, NON PHIXION, ILL-BILL, MR.HYDE, SABAC RED, also old school KRS-1, I'll add a link in a min if I can, its true its all about the underground scene, Its funny Black rap used to be underground, and white rap was all commercial, the tables have turned now White rap is under-ground and a lot more hard hitting and Black rap is weak as fuck now.....oh what the fuck is SNOOP, EMINEM, and DRE doing ?? SNOOP has sold out on KEEP IT GANGSTA Y'ALL!! - all that pimp shit, and basic crap rap with girl bands!!! EMINEM has less BANG! than wet fire rocket, and DRE is well still 'D R E' but wether thats a good thing or not I'll let you decide, dig a little deeper peep's there more to rap than the shit thats in or around the charts at the moment - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;Ve3lEdnBd4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve3lEdnBd4w[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;2LGMRzU3T9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LGMRzU3T9k[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;xJvGaThnVL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJvGaThnVL4[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;WSpyHRypLCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSpyHRypLCI[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;XExJYtfo5aQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XExJYtfo5aQ[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;nluI1rXup4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nluI1rXup4A[/video]

I dont know who that cunt is with a smirnoff ice or whatever, but its the song that counts!!! - STELTHY


----------



## jwop (Jun 15, 2010)

[youtube]a8qzeRvvakU[/youtube]


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;6w7rxKZxYjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w7rxKZxYjI[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;CjhLeHrWVb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjhLeHrWVb8[/video]


----------



## stelthy (Jun 15, 2010)

Thoughts??? - stelthy


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 15, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Thoughts??? - stelthy


 all those cats you posted,minus krs one, can have a better mainstream counterpart. and white rap?? black rap?? its all rap man, 2 sides to the same coin. and lets face it, if those guys were doin somethin different and better theyd have a greater following. EVERY rapper be it mainstream or underground are just tryin to make money off of the music they love. some do it better then others (ie mainstream rappers) but it doesnt mean that the underground dont have talent. its just most of the main record labels are lookin for shit to exploit. and how you gonna dis em, snoop, and dre and the first video you post is a dre beat? plus he kinda sounds like that fat dude from that old nickelodeon show salute your shorts. but anyway they weren't bad but in my opinion sound pretty much the same as mainstream people from the past and present.



jwop said:


> [youtube]a8qzeRvvakU[/youtube]


this is better

[youtube]brYY3Dri7xw[/youtube]

BUT THIS IS BEST


----------



## KushLoud (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_s_DPgc3mk


----------



## silasx (Jun 18, 2010)

andre nickatina - my homeboys chevy (intro lyrics are "get your weed from the store!)
andre nickatina, the entire "Khan! the Me Generation" album
tech n9ne
mac dre and equipto

andre nickatina is IMO one of the best rappers alive as far as lyrics, his flow and analogies blow lil wayne out of the fucking water. even his beats rock lil waynes face off. he literally flows through entire songs his rhymes are just... differnt its hard to explain some of this shit he says you really have to think about for a while to understand i love it. fuck lil wayne ive seen 3rd graders flow better than that little bitch, and his voice sucks; same fucking voice in every song, monotone much?

[video=youtube;Zt2eeQD_ddA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt2eeQD_ddA[/video]
[video=youtube;9xclcr2K49U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xclcr2K49U[/video]
[video=youtube;AgCtoEQoBDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgCtoEQoBDE&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;zUH6I-f5hvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUH6I-f5hvo[/video]


----------



## Xrtnfx (Jun 19, 2010)

Love the tech

[youtube]fERz-k4mFek[/youtube]

[youtube]MPC58B23I40[/youtube]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;gpHLsgMkmko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpHLsgMkmko[/video]


----------



## silasx (Jun 20, 2010)

kizphilly said:


> [video=youtube;gpHLsgMkmko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpHLsgMkmko[/video]


what the fuck was that. pretty damn sure that wasnt even tech n9ne just some poser witht he same name. either way they both sucked especially the first guy rofl. nigg didnt even rhyme


----------



## xxGOYOxx (Jun 20, 2010)

mainstream rap is whack bro....cypress hill, immortal technique, public enemy, mobb deep,WTC...etc.


----------



## AlwaysFried (Jun 20, 2010)

i listen to hip hop all day long and bob marley. but right now i like listenin to Wiz Khalifa when im high. I also have a couple friends who rap themselves so i enjoy them. i go on like a music spree with one artist for a while, than switch up.. so when i find a new one ill let u no, it hasn't changed for the past month or to


----------



## AlwaysFried (Jun 20, 2010)

silasx said:


> what the fuck was that. pretty damn sure that wasnt even tech n9ne just some poser witht he same name. either way they both sucked especially the first guy rofl. nigg didnt even rhyme


thats my man tech from my hood, he be rippin shit, boul u must not listen to the word play, neither one of them is ass..


----------



## Wordz (Jun 20, 2010)

kizphilly said:


> [video=youtube;gpHLsgMkmko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpHLsgMkmko[/video]


 wtf is this? A video on how not to freestyle?


----------



## knowing (Jun 20, 2010)

Promitius said:


> If you think Lil Wayne and Eminem are rap. You're already failing at the game.
> 
> 2pac
> eazy e
> ...


your just pushing west coast on him. great rappers are not determined by where they're from or whether they are mainstream or underground. its about lyrics/talent/skill. a great rapper is an intelligent rapper. slim shady for example. one of the smartest rappers out there. most rappers, Easy E for example, sold a bunch of drugs to get his label up and running. but lyrically, his shit was like grade school. he was not discovered for his talent. people like to hate on shady because hes white and rap it for the most part a black profession, but when it comes to skills he is and always will be one of the best and most entertaining.


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 20, 2010)

AlwaysFried said:


> thats my man tech from my hood, he be rippin shit, boul u must not listen to the word play, neither one of them is ass..


 real shit tech a funny boi you seen that goodz battle?


----------



## silasx (Jun 20, 2010)

Wordz said:


> wtf is this? A video on how not to freestyle?


agreed both were fucking terrible especially the first one, all they did was attempt to insult eachother. their insults didnt evenfucking flow, ive seen third graders flow better than those two scrubs.


----------



## silasx (Jun 20, 2010)

AlwaysFried said:


> thats my man tech from my hood, he be rippin shit, boul u must not listen to the word play, neither one of them is ass..


yeah i listened to every single word, it sucked. insult insult insult no rhyme no rap. just SHIT the "tech" was a little better but still terrible


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 20, 2010)

Wordz said:


> wtf is this? A video on how not to freestyle?


nobody that battles freestyles


----------



## AlwaysFried (Jun 20, 2010)

yea, he be fuckin shit up..


----------



## Immortal911 (Jun 21, 2010)

kid cudi and wale be killin it when your blazed up lol
and a good song is strong will continue by damien marley and nas


----------



## stelthy (Jun 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;J1bBCtU5wC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1bBCtU5wC4[/video]

This is one of the early tracks from my our mates group  's pretty cool, I've walked around the set for this video and it is just as random as it looks - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;mOUZvqyjQgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOUZvqyjQgY[/video]

There's no mystery behind the fact that Jibarish strongly follows the influences of 'Tech n9ne'  he can and does do even faster chats than this, the guy is a machine!!  - STELTHY


----------



## socaliboy (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey, this is the real shit right here! Marky Mark represent!

[video=youtube;ut_XDMl-1X8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut_XDMl-1X8[/video]

Now where did I leave my neon parachute pants?


----
By the way, look at the boobs in my avatar when you listen to this song. They jiggle in time! ROFL.

----


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 24, 2010)

vado>
[video=youtube;cJUrX-4l6kU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJUrX-4l6kU&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;PDszuRBteTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDszuRBteTI [/video]


----------



## smokadapotta (Jun 25, 2010)

chill out guys, just music lol. 
well i'm fu***n high and this song is tight 
Gucci Mane - Stoopid
Yes i'm from texas  jaja


----------



## smokadapotta (Jun 25, 2010)

Gucci mane - Lemonade!


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 25, 2010)

i cant listen to that down south shit but this nigga be killing it i can feel his pain when he spits thats all that matters to me i dont care where u from 
[video=youtube;hJt2C2qQDTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJt2C2qQDTo[/video]
[video=youtube;YpdX14zmQtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpdX14zmQtI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## smokadapotta (Jun 25, 2010)

you guys dont' listen to good music sorry lol.
i've been trying to find good songs from you guys and so far. FAIL. 
KizPhilly That song is tight though. about time

:uff:uff:: jaja


----------



## KushLoud (Jun 27, 2010)

these are the albums/mixtapes im jammin right now.


8-Ball&MJG - Ten Toes Down
Rick Ross - Albert Anastasia
Plies - Goon Affiliated
Dj Drama & Gucci Mane - Mr.Zone 6
Lil Boosie - Superbad: The Return Of Boosie Bad Azz
Young Jeezy - All White Everything


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 29, 2010)

> you guys dont' listen to good music sorry lol.
> i've been trying to find good songs from you guys and so far. FAIL.
> KizPhilly That song is tight though. about time
> 
> :uff:uff:: jaja​



Then post up some good music then...................


----------



## TheMaritimesFinest (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZMP2m0gGS4

good song there check it out, but yeah you guys named some good artist but how could anyone not have named lupe fiasco? bone thugs n harmony, cashis, the cool kids, cormega, common, luda, ill bill, the game, nas theres a bunch of great artist but id say lupe is one of the top he spits game...


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 19, 2010)

Best song by Weezy himself.


http://www.airmp3.net/download/lil_wayne/i_told_ya_ll/mp3/dlaXa1h_3e5c_0

Freeeee songs everywhere. for download. no joke.


----------



## Rudeboyboy (Jul 22, 2010)

stelthy said:


> [video=youtube;J1bBCtU5wC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1bBCtU5wC4[/video]
> 
> This is one of the early tracks from my our mates group  's pretty cool, I've walked around the set for this video and it is just as random as it looks - STELTHY


 
I want a copy of there cd.


----------



## Ganjalf (Jul 22, 2010)

My fav. HipHop:

A tribe called quest (award tour, electric relaxation, can i kick it..)
Mystikal (sounds like he's gonna spontaneously combust constantly haha).
Nas (I think he's got sick flow and he's real smart. Even his new collaboration with damian marley is good).
Tupac
Snoop's old stuff
Wu-tang Clan
KRS-ONE
Dre
Mobb Deep
Gangstarr


----------



## mrboots (Jul 22, 2010)

I've always been a fan of the mid 90's dirty south shit, like Outkast's ATliens and Southernplayalisticcadillacmusik albums, EightBall and MJG's On top of the World, In Our Lifetime and Space Age 4 eva. EightBall's Lost album is realy good too. Goodie Mob's Soul Food and Still Standing albums are the shit. I haven't listened to Eminem since the Marshall Mathers album, he kind of started to take himself too seriously after that. His best song is "Guilty Concience" off the Slim Shady ep IMO. I guess Wayne is still cool, I haven't listened to much of his new shit, but I used to love all that Hot Boys shit with BG and Juvenille And Turk.


----------



## Julez1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm sorry but Mystikal is a bag of crap, you cant even hear his lryical content.pure shouting. As for Nas he is the king - long live the king.


----------



## kloopa (Aug 10, 2010)

The only rapper I'm currently into is Kid Cudi...he kills it in Cudi Zone


----------



## jenifer111 (Aug 11, 2010)

It seems valid to me..


----------



## Edskins (Aug 17, 2010)

Lil wayne is the shitest of cunts

jedi mind tricks
army of the pharaohs 
ill bill
immortal technique
snow goons
celph titled

iswere its at


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol! you guys are hating on wayne cause he actually broke through unlike those underground fucks. Lil wayne is the illest, quit comparing him to those fags


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;ilv2nSNzNWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilv2nSNzNWo[/video]


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 21, 2010)

lil wayne is a fuckin midget ass fagot no talent hack. here's my evidence..
View attachment 1110649
see? hes clearly a fagot and baby too.
[youtube]1GF8AIcFkgM[/youtube]
that video just speaks for itself. and i saw somewhere where what wayne "rapped" was from a pre written song.
lil wayne is kindergarten rap. hes got some hits but hes been on cash money since he was like fuckin 12 so hes bound to have a few good ones. it's not hatin, its making an educated guess. name 5 reasons why wayne is the "illest" you cant. even if you did, i dont think any one would agree.
[youtube]DLxQEW1dhXo[/youtube]


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 21, 2010)

ooh but you didnt know there is a price too- that's ur just now seein the downside too- whos ur best friend from high school- your white too- not even sure if your kids like you- come off tour cant even sleep at night without NyQuil- become a valum addict start a rehab cycle.....sorry. it happens


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 21, 2010)

[youtube]vrtEKIps6XI[/youtube]


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;np3pU-dLok4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np3pU-dLok4[/video]


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 21, 2010)

alabama god damn


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 21, 2010)

Hydro Hippy said:


> Lol! you guys are hating on wayne cause he actually broke through unlike those underground fucks. Lil wayne is the illest, quit comparing him to those fags


This nigga has been though it, he spits real shit. Keep posting those fags, they will not compare. 

[video=youtube;Tkq6UHZsopI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tkq6UHZsopI[/video]


"Doing what the FUCK I want,
Hate me all the fuck you want,
Real nIIggas fuck with me and I don't give a fuck who don't,
Lock the CEO up,
And I'm the CEO fuck,
Prison in February and I ain't in no rush,
Drink till I throw up,
Nigga roll more blunts,
Ball so hard nigga I gotta go pro once" -weezy


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 21, 2010)

"Take your food tray,
I was born on doomsday,
Ain't no nigga like me,
What's up to my gang,
Big B's like a Breitling,
Take a nigga bitch she ride my dick like she cycling,
Then she can't walk, run, jump like white men,
Uhh, fuck you niggas wan do,
No ceilings let the bullets rain on you,
Weezy F the F is for Fuck what you goin through,
Make my people mourn you"


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 21, 2010)

"and im so real and gangsta
i kissed baby on lips cause he called me a wanksta"-wayne


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## blazin256 (Aug 21, 2010)

would you suck a dick for a million dollars?


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 21, 2010)

nope. you? yes. Quit digging yourself a hole


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 21, 2010)

whats up with every one hearin lil waynes gay ass he dont make his own lyrics


----------



## infinitihigh (Aug 21, 2010)

2pac is the best


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 21, 2010)

i was just askin. you're the one that seems more interested in the amount of money a rapper makes then the actual music. you got your preference i have mine. when i listen to something i dont like to hear the same thing on every song.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 21, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> i was just askin. you're the one that seems more interested in the amount of money a rapper makes then the actual music. you got your preference i have mine. when i listen to something i dont like to hear the same thing on every song.


over and over and over then another album of more over and over $hit


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 21, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> i was just askin. you're the one that seems more interested in the amount of money a rapper makes then the actual music. you got your preference i have mine. when i listen to something i dont like to hear the same thing on every song.


 my thoughts exactly


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 21, 2010)

[youtube]PNzNwWM8pBI[/youtube]


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;pBMEdNNrFOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBMEdNNrFOc[/video]


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 21, 2010)

"Smoking on that private grown,
it put me where I belong,
all about my cheese, chedder, mozzarella, provolone."


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;bAyoawX7LyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAyoawX7LyQ[/video]


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;TEN8fGSwCMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEN8fGSwCMk[/video]


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 22, 2010)

eminem is so raw even some of his explicit shit is edited. wayne can't say that.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 22, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> eminem is so raw even some of his explicit shit is edited. wayne can't say that.


yeah slims that $hit i still listen to the marshal mathers lp all the time.


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;a86vGcita5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a86vGcita5I[/video]


----------



## dam612 (Aug 22, 2010)

a quick spit by em 
[video=youtube;5G9CZpINyGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G9CZpINyGc[/video]


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;QjtA_JAtifY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjtA_JAtifY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jwop (Aug 22, 2010)

[youtube]_7TPcGksW5M[/youtube]


----------



## dmajors (Aug 22, 2010)

check out lil wayne/ gucci mane "steady mobbin", good song that did not get much play.
As for great rappers...
South Park mexican
Tribe called quest
Dead prez(hell ya)
many many others


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 22, 2010)

Some of the sickest shit ive ever heard. I don't even need to do the talking, weezy kills it himself, that hole is just about big enough to push you in.

[video=youtube;Cl2iECIZkxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl2iECIZkxA&feature=related[/video]

" I smoke an O a day, thats why i'm so away. "

" I'm not your man, I'm not your friend, I make yo brain come out yo chin. "


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm a saint.. Defined by my rank, combined with my strength.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Aug 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;BAELZMLeq_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAELZMLeq_I[/video]


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 24, 2010)

"keep it dirty like im lyin in the ditch 
Like eli im from new Orleans im a giant in this bitch move the G and add an S and put the I before the N and put the A in front of that and that is what I am to the end 
That&#8217;s a Saint muthafucka simplify it for them where your funeral comes with a 2nd line at the end"

"I puke on the beat I juke and never fumble 
Man I spit that dope like I swallowed a bundle 
Gotta spit that dope up cuz the old heads said if you don&#8217;t itll bust 
Heard if I sell it hard itll rush but if them people come if its soft itll flush "

"I call my guns"Jumpers" cause my bullets just leaping to em 
all you boys bustas,so soft,bet the wind blew em, 
I claim flame I am just rekindling 
my intuition is get payed, 
but this glock will knock you back to 5th grade, 
I,school you niggas but none of yous will get A's 
got a bitch who wont stop till everyone of us get laid, 
lotta of you niggas are son of a bitch made"

All weezy


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 24, 2010)

"I make your brain come out your chin 
been in the game since the begnning, 
Im all about winning.I look down I see dem, 
when I look up I dont see any 
you pooh like Winnie,do i diddy, 
and I just left but your boo right with me " - weezy


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 24, 2010)

"I'm goin for the gold
My heart is in control my mind is on succeed and I am in the lead
Don't buy into the schemes
The science or stratege
Just giant and you tease brings triumph and belief
I'm reliant on redeem inspired by the green never tired or fatigued never defiant to my team
Never lying on the thing until I'm lying on the thing hooked to wires and things I'm a die as a king
If I don't do it now I'm a try it again and when I do accomplish it I'm a try it again I'm a riot insane I'm a lion my mane hangs down to my strings and they're tied to the game I stay dry when it rain I'm tried of the fame got everything to gain and I'm proud of the pain
The pride and the plain the wise and the strange denied by the same besides we're the same
Whose guiding the train whose flyin the plane whose drivin the lane who dies when it bang who fires when it bang who lies in the aim two lives in the drain who crys when they sang you hide but you can't you hide but you ain't
I advise you to thank(think) you'll find what you can't
Revive what you taint survive what you paint super-size what you shrank the fries and the drank
Admired as a saint defined by my rank combined with my strength my time and my length I'm a iron out the kinks yes I'm on the brink and in the eye of my wink I'm a retire in the bank yeah"


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 24, 2010)

ghostwriters


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;dHmf9VxbY18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHmf9VxbY18[/video]
[video=youtube;ZKzJiBsiFZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKzJiBsiFZk[/video]


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 28, 2010)

"Take a nigga bitch she gave me brains until I knew enough, 
Bullet come too fast to adjust, 
I don't give a fuck about my roof that much, 
So put it in the trunk and then the coupe sped up, 
Take the chopper out the trunk and just shoot that up." 

"Eat these rappers chef of the game, 
Shit on the track, shit on the train, 
Murder the beat, the beat was slain, 
Rest in peace, that's a shame, 
He kill anybody song, 
Versatile as fuck I switch it up, 
Like Dennis Rodman don't 
No homo you rock and roll, 
Rest in peace my Styrofoam, 
Now y'all know what I be on, 
Get the fuck off my dick, my cock, my bone." - Lil wayne

Don't know if I quoted those yet but they are sick

[video=youtube;oh153nnWf50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh153nnWf50[/video]


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Aug 30, 2010)

"I Do My White Bitches Anything But Beat Em
And If They Like Rat Poison,Then I'ma Feed Em
I'm Sophisticated Fresh From Antarctica My Wrist Just Made It
I'm Rich Bitch,I Ain't Broke No More
But I Will Still Chop You Up And Feed Your Ass To The Poor
I'm Bout My Cream Like A Smore
You Old Ass Rappers Better Stay On Tour
You're Like 44,I Got A 44,I'm 24
I Could Murk You And Come Home When I'm 44"


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Sep 2, 2010)

ya'll aint ready 

"I'm a riot insane, I'm a lion my mane I stay dry when it rain, I'm tired of the fame
Got everything in the game and I'm proud of the pain
The pride and the plain, the wise and the strange
The not by the sane besides we're the same"

"Victory consistently, train all year to be the enemy's misery
No stress visibly, neither does it enter me
I think positively, you can't harm me mentally
Not physically, not spiritually, you'll never get rid of me
I am the epitome of this is what you did to me
Nothin's what you did for me, nothin's what you give to me
I take whatever I'm visualing now break all of the limiting
Now shake all of the gimicking, the fakery the trickery
Nurse how sick is he, worse I'm sickening"

"I'm allergic to cheatin' and I hate failure
And I am in love with achievement
Above and beneath it a hug when I greet it
My eyes on the prize and I love when I seek it
Done with the speakin' begun with the preachin'."- All wayne!


----------



## ftpstrangr (Sep 6, 2010)

have to listen to the whole thing!

[video=youtube;4yCeqM6W4iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yCeqM6W4iQ[/video]


----------

